# What road names do you model, collect?



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I Collect Sothern, Seaboard Air Line, Atlantic Coast Line, and Seaboard Cost Line.

What are the ones that you buy?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a CSX man myself....although I'd like to get some DT&I & Ann Arbor RR livery as well.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

As they were around me where I grew up, I'm partial to Pere Marquette, C&O, B&O and Ann Arbor. I don't have many of them for now, but those will be my main road names and mostly in steam era forms.

Carl


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

For my HO Scale the roster is: Norfolk Southern, Conrail, CSX, Amtrak, and 1 Southern Pacific 

For my N Scale it's mixed: CSX, Union Pacific, Santa Fe, Southern, Norfolk Southern, Conrail, etc.( not to picky on this one)


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

C&O, Union Pacific & ATSF


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm an East Coast RR man, PRR, NYC, CNJ, Reading, etc.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Poll needs an "other" option for anyone who might model a modern shortline/regional that is not a "fallen flag"...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

10 entries maximum on a poll.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

UP,MoPac,BN, and a little SP

well, then there is ConRail,N&W,C&O,B&O,and Santa Fe

I only voted for my first 3. Those are my favorites and what I have the most equipment from. Some of the other equipment will end up at a transport museum on the layout.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Opps. I did mean to put PRR in this poll. After a few weeks I will start another poll with the top ten rr. That are listed in the post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe I should up the number of entries allowed in a poll.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a good mix of things. Mainly PRR and NYC, but others like Conrail, Santa Fe, Norfolk and Western, SP&S and of course Lionel Lines are thrown into my motive power collection. I also have a few freight cars lettered for Michigan railroads as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In the future, you'll be able to have up to 15 entries in a poll, I just increased the maximum allowed entries.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I like that idea, lumping the two major Canadian railways together is like getting a ******* to say he likes Fords, Chevys and Chryslers all equally. (Or his cousin and his sister)

Craig


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I model NYC/LS&MS and my wife has a small collection of Chessie stuff. I am waffling back and fourth whether to model the LS&MS around 1910ish or NYC just before WWII. Or a layout that can do both. Modeling the line thru Lake City/Girard, PA where my wife is from. Mike and Michele T


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

dablaze said:


> I like that idea, lumping the two major Canadian railways together is like getting a ******* to say he likes Fords, Chevys and Chryslers all equally. (Or his cousin and his sister)
> 
> Craig


  This red neck works on Ferrarris and Rolls Royces.:laugh::laugh:

The poll needs to be redone. I just have to figure what are the top 14 road names that get modeled. the fifteenth spot will be other.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mainly PRR and NYC ... but have occasional impulse buys which is why I now have rather nice SP AC-5 
For UK stuff its mainly Southern Railway or Great Western.


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

Being a frugal beginner, I buy what I can find cheap (frugal). Right now I have 3 locos, but living in NJ would like to change them to CSX. Thats all I see traveling along the NJT. Besides blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

Southern said:


> The poll needs to be redone. I just have to figure what are the top 14 road names that get modeled. the fifteenth spot will be other.


I think I will still fit into the other category since my trains are ACL 

Although I am mostly having to repaint and decal my fleet!


----------



## NWHOOSIER (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad i found this old poll before i did another one.
I do several to keep things interesting.
CSX thus Chessie System. Norfolk Southern and N&W and as much Nickel Plate i can find.
And i had to have a western railroad so i chose Santa Fe.
I do not own a single locomotive outside of these road names but my rolling stock is of coarse more diverse. For instance the occasional Milwaukee Road boxcar on N&W consist.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

My railroad isn't likely to show up. 

I model the Union Railroad that was popular in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania with the U. S. Steel Mill. My father, and many of my uncles, worked for this railroad and it was a large part of the scenery in our hometown when I was growing up. So I model this railroad almost exclusively. 

There is the logo. 









Here is a photo of an actual engine. 










And here's a photo of a model engine. 










I buy the engines undecorated and just paint them up from scratch. (the picture above I got from the internet, that's not one of mine, but mine are very similar) Same thing with the rolling stock which is mostly hopper cars. I do include flat cars, gondolas, and some steel box cars. I also have a work train with a crane. 

The following is a Union R. R. caboose.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Southern said:


> The poll needs to be redone. I just have to figure what are the top 14 road names that get modeled. the fifteenth spot will be other.


Judging from the number of people that picked fallen flags, it might not be a bad idea to do a separate poll just for them.

I have mostly PRR, Reading, D&H and Lehigh Valley.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Considering that the percentages add to 180%, they need to check their math, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

My main interest is the New York Central but I also run other northeast railroads like the PRR, Erie, New Haven and others from the 1940-1970 period.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

We mostly have stuff from around Chicagoland area. My dad grew up in Skokie so that's what he saw and rode on. He also has some of the "typical" PW Lionel stuff such as Santa Fe F3s, and Lionel Lines.

I've been buying mostly UP, and BN. I plan to buy some BNSF too. I also picked up the 2010 BSA anniversary set. I haven't picked up any of the other cars yet, cuz everytime I see them they're $65.00 each, that's just a little spendy IMO for a boxcar, or flat car. Most of the stuff I've bought I've managed to pick up for not much money.

I need to finish going thru dad's trains to see what all is there before I buy too much more.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Mine Is A Easy One*

My choice has been around since the beginning of the 20th century.



*The Lionel Lines* 

Serving the world one floor at a time.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Prewar Pappy said:


> My choice has been around since the beginning of the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do also with CSX and its predecessors thrown in.
Also anything that "strikes my fancy".


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I certainly don't collect anything train-related, but the N-scale 4x8 that I'm slowly building is based on Denver & Rio Grande, transition era.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

B&O plus some freight cars that would have run on that road. I also buy a little WM as scenery.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Southern said:


> I Collect Sothern, Seaboard Air Line, Atlantic Coast Line, and Seaboard Cost Line.
> 
> What are the ones that you buy?


What he said, with the addition of any other Southeastern Fallen Flag RR I can find!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*My "fallen flags"*

My main interest is the Chicago Milwaukee & Pacific; with emphasis on the "Pacific" part near Seattle, Washington. Three other transcontinentals served the Seattle area. The Union Pacific,(with which the Milwaukee shared union station) , The Great Northern, and the Northern Pacific(Both shared the other large RR station. Just south of Seattle; the CMSt.&P and the UP shared trackage rights on the Pacific Coast Railway for the last few miles into downtown Seattle. That's my modeling area, except that in my imaginary world; all four big lines used the PCW trackage. This gives me the excuse to run trains from any of the four.

Traction Fan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Southern Pacific as my main line with some ATSF and Western Pacific thrown in. 

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I just buy whatever appeals! Last one was a Rock Island SW1. Doesn't really fit in with the others I have but who could resist an iconic road like that.


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

Pennsylvania because its readily available, but really no specific railroad focus. My focus is on lines in the north-east that we visited on family vacations during the 50s and 60s. So Pennsy is Ok, so is any Chicago railroad. Lionel Lines is Ok with me too. But I do have a Southern Pacific dockside steamer, a Chicago North Shore and Milwaukee interurban in addition. It depends on what is available to some degree.

I have a fair number of trolleys: Los Angeles Railway (Yellow Cars) and Chicago Surface Lines among others.

All may N stuff is from Japanese train days, but I don't run it these days.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Considering that the percentages add to 180%, they need to check their math, too.


Unfortunately, that will happen when checking more than one box is allowed. The percentages will mean nothing in a poll like that.....


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Road Names*

Gentlemen,

In reality I collect no certain road names, I own a great deal of Tin Plate with just the Lionel numbers and Idents on them along with my Christmas Santa Trains, I have Northern Pacific, UP City of Fan Fran, Alaska RR and PRR, I also have my home town Railroad, the Wellsville, Addison & Galeton RR, our 1800's Pa logging train, pulled by a Lionel Legacy Meadow Mountain Shay, so you see I simply purchase what I happen to like, not really concentrating on purchasing any certain road names. 

PCRR/Dave


----------



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

*Trains i collect🚂*

I just love trains especially bnfs diesels love the orange and black color scheme ihave penn flyer also but i would have to go with bnsf engines in mth. I have looked at lionels all my life but i am taking to mth. Have 2 mth diesels in the last month wife killed me almost so i have to sleep with one eye open😂 Also wish mth would get back to gen set switchers . Thanks pete later.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

This looks like an old thread/poll that got revived... No big deal, just noticing.

For locomotives, I'm mainly getting/painting Algoma Central power from the "real" ACR (before the Wisconsin Central takeover). GP7's/9's, SD 40's, and maybe eventually a GP38 (might pick up one of the Atlas units one of these days). I also have no aversion to picking up CN or CP steam power if it's interesting, just because.

For rolling stock, anything that might have rolled on the ACR up to the late 80's or early 90's.

Why? Because that's the ACR I knew - my father worked there from 1956 until the WC takeover, and I rode those trains and wandered through the shops many times as a kid!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

PRR, B&O, NYC, CNJ, LL


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Seaboard, ACL, Southern. FEC and other southern lines


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not really modeling a particular road name. I'm interested in anything that rolled in the Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky area during the 50's, 60's, and earlier. B&O, C&O, NYC, PRR, L&N, Southern, etc. That being said, I have been collecting mostly B&O stock lately. So, I'll check the fallen flag box.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Rip,

Don't forget DT&I came in to Cincy on PRR tracks in the 1960s.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Long Island exclusively...

Andy


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

rogruth said:


> Rip,
> 
> Don't forget DT&I came in to Cincy on PRR tracks in the 1960s.


Thanks rogruth. Do you know what freight the DT&I hauled? Auto industry related?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Rip Track said:


> Thanks rogruth. Do you know what freight the DT&I hauled? Auto industry related?


The DT&I in the 1960s connected with the PRR in a small town just southeast of Springfield, Ohio named South Charleston and went southwest to Cincinnati. These were run-through trains of auto parts. I'm not sure what went back north to the Detroit area but I think it was more auto parts. After the PC disaster the route was changed slightly and made use of old EL tracks around Springfield. I left that area in 1968 and have always missed the railroad activity.
A lot is different there now but there is still a goodly amount of rail traffic.
Also at that time the Ann Arbor was operated by the DT&I and locos and cabooses from the AA
also would be on those trains.

IMHO the Cincy metropolitan area is a good place to model. Not far to Indiana also.

Have fun.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks again rogruth. I believe the IORY uses a lot of the trackage now. https://www.gwrr.com/operations/railroads/north_america/indiana__ohio_railway


----------

